# Sirius Sportster 5 FM modulator



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

I know this really isn't a tech subforum, but any help/ suggestions would be appreciated. Anyway I picked up a factory referbed unit for a song the other day, and finely got it installed tonight, but for the life of me I can't get a clear signal out of the FM modulator. I tried that external FM antenna in every position possible (hell I even wrapped it around the FM antenna once to see if that would help), and could not get a static free sig off it. In Fact it's actually better without the external antenna hooked up. The vehicle in question is a 2006 Chevy Express van. It's radio has an excellent tuner in it, and picks up stations that my aftermarket Pioneer can't pull in so I don't think the radio is the problem. The Sirrius's external antenna does work. If I move it around the static will get worse, but never crystal clear. Is this something normal, or you think something is wrong with the FM mod part of the radio? Am I just going to have to get a direct connect adapter for it? I can't fathom that the Fm mod would be that bad in every unit sold that you'd need to direct connect it.


----------



## pfueri (Jan 22, 2007)

scoobyxj said:


> I know this really isn't a tech subforum, but any help/ suggestions would be appreciated. Anyway I picked up a factory referbed unit for a song the other day, and finely got it installed tonight, but for the life of me I can't get a clear signal out of the FM modulator. I tried that external FM antenna in every position possible (hell I even wrapped it around the FM antenna once to see if that would help), and could not get a static free sig off it. In Fact it's actually better without the external antenna hooked up. The vehicle in question is a 2006 Chevy Express van. It's radio has an excellent tuner in it, and picks up stations that my aftermarket Pioneer can't pull in so I don't think the radio is the problem. The Sirrius's external antenna does work. If I move it around the static will get worse, but never crystal clear. Is this something normal, or you think something is wrong with the FM mod part of the radio? Am I just going to have to get a direct connect adapter for it? I can't fathom that the Fm mod would be that bad in every unit sold that you'd need to direct connect it.


The FCC had all the FM modulator's turned way down on all the Sirius radio's . They did it a while back . What I had to do is a direct connect or get a FM modulator and hook it to your Sirius radio .


----------



## eakes (Sep 22, 2007)

Using an FM modulator as an interface device is a quick and dirty solution. Unfortunately, the results are usually just that - dirty. The general problem is that there are so many FM stations in most markets it is difficult to find a clear frequency to use. 

Scrap the modulator and use a direct connection. If that is impossible get one of the modulators that goes in-line with the radio antenna.


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

The direct connector is really good. When the Sirius is on it cuts off the antenna. The sound is better than regular fm radio


----------

